# Acrylic adhesive



## BeeAMaker (Feb 7, 2017)

I want to create a two tone look with some acrylic blanks. What glue works best to glue them together? Acrylic adhesive or does CA work just as good?


----------



## eharri446 (Feb 7, 2017)

Most places that glue acrylics together use a product called WeldOn. You can order it from Grainger if there is one where you live. You can also order it from Amazon.com. It actually welds the two pieces of acrylics together.

Some people have had good results using epoxy as well.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Feb 7, 2017)

eharri446 said:


> Most places that glue acrylics together use a product called WeldOn. You can order it from Grainger if there is one where you live. You can also order it from Amazon.com. It actually welds the two pieces of acrylics together.
> 
> Some people have had good results using epoxy as well.



Thanks!
I'll look into the Weldon, I should have thought of that myself. I use their ABS and PVC cements already.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 7, 2017)

I have tried weld-on but could never get it to work. It dries too fast. You may have better luck and if you do please give us a discription of what it is you used and how you applied. 

I use 2 part epoxy.


----------



## Monty (Feb 7, 2017)

I've used thick CA and clamp the pieces together.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Feb 7, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> I have tried weld-on but could never get it to work. It dries too fast. You may have better luck and if you do please give us a discription of what it is you used and how you applied.
> 
> I use 2 part epoxy.



Will do!


----------



## eharri446 (Feb 7, 2017)

When I was researching buying some colored acrylic rods, I read up on the WeldOn and it is supposed to be flowed onto the joint and it gets carried into it by capillary action.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Feb 7, 2017)

eharri446 said:


> When I was researching buying some colored acrylic rods, I read up on the WeldOn and it is supposed to be flowed onto the joint and it gets carried into it by capillary action.



That's correct.  That is how I have glued 1/8" sheets on end together years ago, but not sure about larger surface areas. 

Weldon has 2 part epoxies for acrylic also, Still checking that out.

I'll order some and let you guys know!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 7, 2017)

My intentions were to glue acrylic sheets together on the flat for segmenting. But I put it on hold because like I said I tried brushing on but it dries so fast and letting it seep down would not work there. Have to remember too, all acrylics are not alike so it may not work for all. Epoxy will stick to anything.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Feb 7, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> My intentions were to glue acrylic sheets together on the flat for segmenting. But I put it on hold because like I said I tried brushing on but it dries so fast and letting it seep down would not work there. Have to remember too, all acrylics are not alike so it may not work for all. Epoxy will stick to anything.



I have thought about that as well, but Acrylic sheets are much more brittle than the pen blanks. Like you mentioned, different types of acrylic. Just drilling it could be a problem. Would that turn well? I wonder if it would just chip all to heck.

This adhesive is good for poly-carbonate as well, that might turn easier.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 7, 2017)

Weld-On 4 is a cohesive for bonding acrylic (PMMA) plastic.  As has been pointed out, you need good mating surfaces and apply the cohesive by wicking it into the joint.  Weld-on 4 is much too volatile to brush on.  I used it once when I made a pen from multiple acrylic blanks and it worked well.

If you have a large surface area, or imperfect mating of the parts, you may want to use Weld-On 16 instead.  It is more viscous and less volatile.  You should plan on clamping the parts, though.

Either way, you will need good ventilation.  A primary ingredient is Methylene Chloride, which is hazardous to breathe.

As also pointed out, there are a lot of plastic pen blank materials that many people indiscriminately call "acrylic" that are not really poly-methyl-methacrylate.  Don't use Weld-On for polyester or urethane blanks (et. al.).

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## BeeAMaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Our resident chemist will be at our maker meeting this Thursday, I intend to talk with him in depth on the subject. If there is not something already out there (I'm sure there is) he would be able to whip something up for me.

And yes, I have noticed that most pen blanks are not true acrylic. The smell alone gives it away.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Sorry for the delay, our chemist hasn't been at the meetings so haven't had a chance to chat with him yet. But I did get some of the Weld-On (which is now owned by SCI-Grip) 16 Fast Set Clear, Medium. 
http://www.tapplastics.com/uploads/pdf/PB-IPS16.pdf

https://www.amazon.com/SCIGRIP-10315-Acrylic-Cement-Low-VOC/dp/B003HNFLMY

I first glued 2 blank cut off's together without clamping, let set for 24 hours. It snapped apart while turning. Then I glue 2 blanks together with clamping and so far so good on turning. It also has a good working time.

I also got some of the #3
http://www.tapplastics.com/uploads/pdf/PB-IPS3.pdf

https://www.amazon.com/SCIGRIP-10799-Acrylic-Solvent-Water-thin/dp/B00466V8F0

But haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------

